# Vraagje over zinsstructuur/woordschikking



## User1001

Hallo allemaal! Mijn naam is Troy, en ik heb deze avond een vraagje om jullie te stellen.  Ik heb vandaag enige informatie over nederlandse grammatica (besonders zinsstructuur) op een webpagina gelezen, en ik ben over het natuurlijk niet zeker, dus moet ik mijn vraagje stellen: Mag ik de volgende zin in plaats van de tweede zin schrijven?

*Zin één:* We gaan iets in het café drinken.
*Zin twee:* We gaan iets drinken in het café.

Ik heb gelezen, dat de zinsstructuur in de nederlandse taal dergelijk te duits is, dus dachte ik dat het gemakkelijk zijn zou, omdat het is niet. Ik ben nu confuus over de woordschikking, omdat ik dachte dat men de woorden met tijd-manier-plaats schrijfen zal? Wanneer men gebruikt tijd-manier-plaats, zal hij niet "We gaan iets in het café drinken" schrijfen? Of so, dan waarom had ik vandaag de tweede zin gezien en niet de eerst? Of niet, dan waarom zal ik de tweede zin in plaats van de eerste zin schrijfen?

Het spijt me, wanneer ik niet klaar was. Ik kan ook mijn bericht/vraagje in Engels zeggen, maar het is beter voor mij eerst in het Nederlands te schrijven proberen. Ik vraag ook, dat jullie mijn fouten verbeteren. Hartelijk bedankt!!


----------



## HKK

tspier2 said:


> Hallo allemaal! Mijn naam is Troy, en ik heb deze avond een vraagje om jullie te stellen.  Ik heb vandaag enige informatie over nederlandse grammatica (besondersin het bijzonder zinsstructuur) op een webpagina gelezen, en ik ben over het er natuurlijk niet zeker van, dus moet ik mijn vraagje stellen: Mag ik de volgende zin in plaats van de tweede zin schrijven?
> 
> *Zin één:* We gaan iets in het café drinken.
> *Zin twee:* We gaan iets drinken in het café.
> 
> Ik heb gelezen, dat de zinsstructuur in de nederlandse taal dergelijk te duits is, dus dachte ik dat het gemakkelijk zijn zou, omdat het is niet. (Deze zin begrijp ik niet goed) Ik ben nu confuus over de woordschikking, omdat ik dachte dat men de woorden met tijd-manier-plaats moest schrijven zal? Wanneer men gebruikt tijd-manier-plaats gebruikt, zal moet hij men dan niet "We gaan iets in het café drinken" schrijven? Of so Als dat zo is, dan waarom had heb ik dan vandaag de tweede zin gezien en niet de eerste? Of niet Indien niet, dan waarom zal moet ik dan de tweede zin in plaats van de eerste zin schrijven?
> 
> Het spijt me, wanneer als ik niet klaar was. Ik kan ook mijn bericht/vraagje in Engels zeggen, maar het is beter voor mij eerst in het Nederlands te schrijven proberen. Ik vraag ook, dat jullie mijn fouten verbeteren. Hartelijk bedankt!!



Het ziet er uit als veel fouten, maar het zijn eigenlijk altijd dezelfde (kleine) foutjes: schrijven in plaats van schrijfen, en "zullen" dient alleen voor de toekomstige tijd. Het goede woord is "moeten". Moeten lijkt me verwant met het Engelse must, maar je gebruikt het meestal ook voor have to, to need to, should... 

Over je zin: ik denk dat de regel die je vermeldt meestal geldt. Maar in dit geval mag je "iets drinken" niet zomaar uiteen halen,  omdat het een vaste uitdrukking is.

Hopelijk kunnen de anderen mij bevestigen.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Van harte welkom! Leuk dat je in het Nederlands schrijft!!!

Wat je zinnen betreft:
*Zin één:* We gaan iets in het café drinken.
*Zin twee:* We gaan iets drinken in het café.

Ik vind dat zin twee natuurlijker klinkt dan zin één, maar volgens mij zijn beide zinnen grammaticaal correct. Afhankelijk van de context (en dus zinsritme en nadruk) is zin één zeker correct, maar gemarkeerd. (drinken, niet eten).

Groetjes,

Frank

PS: HKK heeft het grote werk al gedaan. 
Naamwoorden (talen en inwoners) en adjectieven afgeleid van landsnamen krijgen steeds een hoofdletter: Nederlandse grammatica, Nederlandse taal, Duits.


----------



## HKK

Bij "We gaan iets in het café drinken" lijkt het of "in het café" niet gaat over "iets drinken", maar alleen over "iets"! Alsof er in het café "iets" staat dat je gaat drinken. Zin 1 is misschien juist op zich, maar betekent iets anders.


----------



## elroy

Bovendien geloof ik dat de "regel" waarover Tspier heeft gerept op deze zin in ieder geval niet van toepassing is, want wij hebben alleen één bijwoordelijke bepaling ("in het café").  De woordschikking heeft er dus helemaal niets mee te maken.


----------



## Joannes

Jeedade said:


> Ik zou hier zeggen: "Het spijt me, als ik/het niet duidelijk was.". In Nederland is het niet zo gebruikelijk om klaar in deze betekenis te gebruiken, het klinkt als een Germanisme (klar). In België is dit misschien anders.


Nee hoor. En ook niet in Limburg denk ik. Maar misschien suggereerde tspier2 wel gewoon dat hij misschien nog niet 'ready' was om in Nederlands te schrijven.  (Waarop ook een negatief antwoord past, overigens, hij was klaar en duidelijk in alle betekenissen. )



elroy said:


> Bovendien geloof ik dat de "regel" waarover Tspier heeft gerept op deze zin in ieder geval niet van toepassing is, want wij hebben alleen één bijwoordelijke bepaling ("in het café"). De woordschikking heeft er dus helemaal niets mee te maken.


 
Inderdaad. Als we bepalingen van tijd (bv. *over een week*) en wijze (bv. *gezellig*) zouden invoegen, zouden we - in normale omstandigheden - ook de volgorde tijd-wijze-plaats krijgen. Voorbeeld:

*We gaan over een week gezellig iets drinken in het café.*
subj - aux - TIME - MANNER - obj - lexV - PLACE

Andere volgordes kunnen grammaticaal zijn, maar zijn over het algemeen gemarkeerd.

Mogelijk veroorzaakt het feit dat plaatsbepalingen standaard ná het lijdend voorwerp (en in dit geval zelfs na het lexicale werkwoord) komen de verwarring?


----------



## Freston

In het café gaan wij over een week gezellig iets drinken.
Over een week gaan wij gezellig in het café iets drinken.
Wij drinken gezellig iets in het café over een week.
Gezellig drinken wij iets in het café over een week.

Of zelfs:
Gezellig! Wij drinken over een week iets in het café.

't Is maar net waar je de nadruk op wilt leggen. Gaat het om 'gezellig', gaat het om 'het café', gaat het om 'over een week', gaat het om het 'drinken' of gaat het om 'wij'?

Niet iedere zin hierboven klinkt even natuurlijk. Kleine aanpassingen in verwijswoorden en plaats/tijdbepalingen maken hier een groot verschil.
In dat café gaan wij over een week gezellig iets drinken.
Volgende week gaan wij gezellig in het café iets drinken.
...
Etcetera. Maar het is niet om het moeilijker te maken hoor


----------

